# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Καποιες αποριες για ζεμπρακια

## Αντρεας ξενοφωντος

Γεια σας παιδια !!!
εχω κατι αποριες και ηπα να σας ροτισω εσας τους εμπηρους

1η ποιοα ειναι η καταληλη αναπαραγωγηκη περιοδος για τα πουλια ;
2η αν εχω 1 ζευγαρη πουλιων (ζεμπρακια) και γεννηςου πως γινεται  να μην γινει αιμομιξια δηλαδη αν παει αδελφακη με αδελφακη η δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο ;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα σου απαντήσουν και άλλα παιδιά σίγουρα, αλλά η καλύτερη αναπαραγωγική περίοδος είναι η ίδια με τα άλλα πουλάκια, δηλαδή την άνοιξη. Ξεκινούμε δύο μήνες πριν διατροφική προετοιμασία και γύρω στο Μάρτιο-Απρίλιο βάζουμε φωλίτσα. Βέβαια αυτό είναι πολύ γενικό, ανάλογα με τις θερμοκρασίες που θα έχει τότε και αν είναι η εκτροφή σου εσωτερική ή εξωτερική, το χρονικό σημείο που θα βάλεις τη φωλίτσα μπορεί να αλλάξει λίγο. Σαν γενική οδηγία όμως είναι κάπου σε αυτούς τους μήνες. 

Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να μην γίνει αιμομιξία μεταξύ των αδερφών είναι να χωρίζονται τα αρσενικά από τα θηλυκά αμέσως μόλις το φύλο τους είναι εμφανές!  :winky:

----------


## Αντρεας ξενοφωντος

Θα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να πιασο τα πουλια αλλα τελος παντον αν τα χωρισο μετα απο ποσο καιρο πρεπει να τα ξαναβαλω μαζι ;;

----------


## jk21

καλα ειναι να ανταλλαξεις τα μικρα με αλλους ή καποια απο αυτα για να αλλαξετε αιματα και να μην υπαρχει αιμομιξια

αν αυτο δεν γινει ,τοτε ειναι δυσκολο σε περιοδο που τα πουλια ειναι σε οιστρο ,να μην τα ζευγαρωσεις 

Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ο συνδιασμος ελαφρυτερης αιμομιξιας ειναι παιδι με γονιο και οχι αδερφια μεταξυ τους

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που θα είναι αδέρφια, δεν μπορείς να τα ξαναενώσεις μετά από κάποιο διάστημα. Θα πρέπει να μείνουν χωριστά. Η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να έχουν γίνει ήδη ταίρι με άλλο πουλάκι που δεν έχουν συγγένεια οπότε όταν ενωθούν ξανά να μην ζευγαρώσουν με κάποιο αδερφό τους αλλά με το μη συγγενικό ταίρι τους. Αλλά επειδή καμιά φορά κάνουν "απιστίες" και πάλι δεν θα μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος. Όπως λέει και ο Δημήτρης ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να τα ανταλλάσσεις για να αποφύγεις αυτό το φόβο και ταυτόχρονα να μπορούν να είναι όλα μαζί.

----------


## vagg

Λοιπον μιας και μου δημιουργηθηκε μια απορια ειπα να γραψω εδω...εχωακουσει γενικα στα καναρινια οτι δεν ειναι καλο να ζευγαρωνεις δυο σκουφατα καναρινια λογω για μετεπειτες ασθενειες.Ισχυει το ιδιοκαι στα zebra fiches?

----------


## jk21

ισχυει . οχι για ασθενειες αλλα γιατι αν δυο πουλια με << ειδικα γονιδια >> ζευγαρωσουν , τοτε υπαρχουν θανατοι των νεοσσων εντος του αυγου

----------


## vagg

Αρα καλο ειναι να το αποφυγω!α ρε οτι θελουν λενε οι πετσοπαδες για να πουλησουν.ευχαριστω

----------


## Efthimis98

Βέβαια, σε αυτό που λέει ο Δημήτρης, αν ζευγαρώσεις δύο crested zebra finches παίρνεις zebra finches διπλού παράγοντα Crested. Ωστόσο θα είναι αρκετά υψηλή η θνησιμότητα εντός του αυγού.

----------


## vagg

Επομενως οχι απλα αποφευγω... κατι τετοιο κανενας δεν θελει να συμβει και κρμα για τα μικρα κ ταλαιπορια τζαμπα για τους γονεις...πιστευετε τωρα π τ εχω βαλει ξεχωριστα θα ταιριαξουν με τ νεα τους ταιρια

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι, είναι το πιο πιθανό να δεχθούν τα διαφορετικά πουλάκια. Σπάνια έχουν προβλήματα τα ζεμπράκια. Είναι πολύ δεκτικά και βολικά.

----------


## vagg

Απ οτι φαινεται Ευθημη ειναι οπως τα λες το ενα απο τα 2 ζευγαρια στηνουν μαζι τη φωλιακαι μπενοβγενουν συνεχεια σ αυτην!

----------

